# Iris



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have been a grower of Iris for some years, but I was in a hospital in 209 for 6 months and my iris garden was wiped out. Last year just after spring came, I was able to find some iris that were just starting to grow again. Now I have my Iris garden growing agin and today I got a catalog for one of the big iris growers and I do thing I'll be geeting some from them. once more my iris garden will reach the level it was in 2008. at that time I had some 1500 iris growing.
:thumbsup:


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

My wife has Iris as well as many other flowers. When the weather starts getting warmer she can't help herself, she has to plant something. I am in charge of digging. Good Luck with your new crop.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

hear is a photo of a page from the catalog I got


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

the iris are not doing bad at all. Every time I check the iris, I water them and pull grass away from around their roots. And during that last few days, I have mound some small iris are growing from the root stock and I belive I have some iris seeds that have started, as those iris plants have come up where I had not planted any iris.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I was looking at my Iris today, and as I was walking to the field where the garden is, I spotted two iris blooms, and as I looked over the other iris, I was able to spot at lest 5 to 6 more buds just starting to show up and by this time next week there will be a lot more in bloom. I took some photos but it will be at lest 3 days before I can ut a photo up here.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

this what my iris look like now, and it's hot outside, about 100F


----------

